# اثبات على عدم تحريف الانجيل؟



## REAL LOVE (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ............ 
اود ان اعرف الدليل والاثبات على عدم تحريف الانجيل وما السبب الذى جعل المسلمين يقولون انة محرف؟


----------



## tawfik jesus (4 يناير 2010)

هنالك 20 الف مخطوطة تدل على عدم تحريف الانجيل
والسبب الذي جعل المسلمين يقولونان الانجيل محرف هو  قول محمد ذلك وتصديقه


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

real love قال:


> السلام عليكم ............
> اود ان اعرف الدليل والاثبات على عدم تحريف الانجيل وما السبب الذى جعل المسلمين يقولون انة محرف؟


 
المنطق الذي تتكلم به يا حبيبي معكوس . 
الكتاب المقدس يثبت بذاته انه لم تناله يد التحريف ، سواء بالادلة الداخلية او الخارجية او التاريخية (وهذا موضوع يطول شرحه ) 


اما من يريد ان يثبت شيء فعليه اثبات العكس .

حتى في الفقه الاسلامي نفسه ، هناك قاعدة فقهية تقول :
اليمين على من انكر والبينة على من ادّعى .

اذا نحن المسيحيون علينا ان نقسم ان الكتاب المقدس صحيح ، وعلى المدّعي اثبات صدق مزاعمه وادعائه .

سلام المسيح .


----------



## kemonet91 (4 يناير 2010)

real love قال:


> السلام عليكم ............
> اود ان اعرف الدليل والاثبات على عدم تحريف الانجيل وما السبب الذى جعل المسلمين يقولون انة محرف؟



طب ماتيجى نعكس السؤال...انت شايف ان الانجيل محرف ليه...على أى أساس بتقول كده...ايه الادلة اللى تثبت كلامك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## REAL LOVE (4 يناير 2010)

انا كنت عوزه ادله واثبات تعكس الفكره الي عندنا انه متحرف 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 يناير 2010)

real love قال:


> انا كنت عوزه ادله واثبات تعكس الفكره الي عندنا انه متحرف
> ولكم جزيل الشكر



*ما هو لازم تكون الفكرة اللى عندك ليها ادلة
يعنى لو انا قلت لك ان قرآنك محرف
مش لابد انى اثبت ولا هو كلام وخلاص ؟*


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (4 يناير 2010)

real love قال:


> السلام عليكم ............
> اود ان اعرف الدليل والاثبات على عدم تحريف الانجيل وما السبب الذى جعل المسلمين يقولون انة محرف؟


*
عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس وليس "الانجيل" بمفهوم القران .. يعود لسبب تواترة وتواصله وانتشارة بمليارات النسخ بالالف الترجمات مما يستحيل تحريفه ..
ومما يزيد مصداقيته عدم حرق اي نسخ منه فانت تجد اناجيل مزورة وتجد اناجيل قانونية .. وجميعها موجود للمقارنة واثبات مصداقيته فلو حرق شي منها يعد هذا طعنا في مصداقية الكتاب المقدس لان حرق نسخة يعني اخفاء امرا فيه وهذا لم يحصل مع كتابنا .

اما قول المسلمين بتحريف الانجيل فهم يقصدون الانجيل وليس الكتاب المقدس فتنبه لهذا الامر ..
فالنسبة للاسلام الانجيل الذي يقصده القران هو على اساس انه انجيل نزل على عيسى وهذا خرافة لا اساس لها ولا يوجد دليل واحد يثبت وجود انجيل ايام عيسى !
فكتابنا المقدس مقارنة مع افكار القران تعتبر مختلفه ومتناقضه لهذا لجأ المسلمين للقول بتحريفة لعدم تطابقة مع اخبار القران واختلافه معه .

وايضا عليك ان تنتبه الى المسلمين هم الذي قالوا ان الانجيل محرف وليس القران ولا محمد بغض النظر عن انه لا يوجد شي اسمه انجيل بمفهوم القران .*


----------



## REAL LOVE (4 يناير 2010)

اشكرك علي التوضيح


----------



## REAL LOVE (4 يناير 2010)

اشكرك علي الرد والتوضيح


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

هوا السبب انه المسلمين بيقولوا بتحريف الانجيل انه القرأن قال في سوره الصف(و مبشرا بنبي يأتي من بعدي اسمه احمد)

و لما ما لقيوش البشاره اتهموا الكتاب الي بقاله سنين و له مخطوطات في غايه القدم انه محرف

طب اليهود كتابهم المقدس كان مليئا بالبشارات عن المسيح و لم يجرؤا علي حذفها

لو كان فيه و لو بشاره واحده في الانجيل ما تجرأ احد و حذفها خاصه انه من بين كاتبي الاناجيل الاربعه اثنين من تلاميذ المسيح حوارييه يعني

يوحنا و متي




> الكتاب المقدس يثبت بذاته انه لم تناله يد التحريف ، سواء بالادلة الداخلية او الخارجية او التاريخية (وهذا موضوع يطول شرحه )


 

نرجو يا استاذي يوما ان تطيل شرحه ليستفيد الجميع و خاصه الباحث الجديد و المتسائل الحائر

و شكرا


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (5 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> نرجو يا استاذي يوما ان تطيل شرحه ليستفيد الجميع و خاصه الباحث الجديد و المتسائل الحائر
> 
> و شكرا


 
انا ايضا اسألك هذا يا اخي نيو مان لأن الأخت real love 
اختي وصديقتي وانا الذي اقترحت عليها ان تسألكم 
ارجوا ان تعم الفائدة ووفقنا لله جميعا ...


----------



## alaakamel30 (5 يناير 2010)

سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح

 (كان الناس أمة واحدة ، فبعث الله النبيين مبشرين ومنذرين ، وانزل معهم الكتاب بالحق ليحكم بين الناس فيما اختلفوا فيه) سورة البقرة
اذن  أعترف القرآن بوحدة الناس قبل نزول القرآن ووحدة كتابهم وهو الكتاب المقدس (التوراة والانجيل) وانه كتاب حق

(الله انزل عليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقا لما بين يده وانزل التوراة والانجيل من قبل هدى للناس) ال عمران
وهنا معضلة للاخوة المسلمون ففى هذة الاية يقول ان القرآن مصدق لما بين يد الرسول من التوراة والانجيل
وهنا اشكال كبير فهناك اختياران لا ثالث لهم إما ان يكون التوراة والانجيل بدون تحريف حتى نزول هذة الآية او كان هناك كتابان مقدسان احدهم محرف والآخر سليم بيد محمد
فأذا كان الكتاب بدون تحريف فيكون الادعاء بتحريفه كاذب واذا كان محمد يمتلك نسخة سليمة والنسخ الاخرى محرفة فلماذا لم يواجه بها أحبار اليهود والنصارى عند مناظرتهم له وقد حدثت مثل تلك المناظرات فعلا ولكنه ابدا لم يدعى بحيازته لنسخة مختلفة ، واذا كانت هناك نسخة سليمة فمن باب أولى كانت ضمت للقرآن ليكون الكتاب وحدة واحدة


( يا ايها الذين آمنوا، آمنوا بالله ورسوله، والكتاب الذي انزل على رسوله ، والكتاب الذي انزل من قبل) البقرة
كيف أومن بكتاب نزل قبلا وهو موجود ومحرف 

اذن الاتهام يناقض نفسه ، كيف تتهمنى بتحريف كتابى الذى بين يدى وفى نفس الوقت تطالبنى بالايمان به واذا كان هناك نسخ غير محرفة فأين ذهبت . ومن حرف الكتاب المقدس؟ هل هم اليهود والنصارى وما هو النفع من تضليل أنفسهم وكيف تم تحريف نسخ الانجيل والتوراة فى حين ان العالم المسيحة أنذاك كان يملاء كل المعمورة المعروفة فى تلك الفترة وكان الديانة الرسمية للامبراطورية الرومانية اى انه مع انتشار المسيحية بالطبع انتشرت المخطوطات فمن له القدرة على جمع كل هذة المخطوطات لتحريفها فى وقت واحد

سلام يسوع اترك لكم


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (5 يناير 2010)

اشكرك اخي الكامل ردك مقنع جدا ...
ولكن اريد دليل بعيدا عن القرأن والأديان الأخرى 
ككتب قديمة او اثبتات تاريخية ملموسة او ماشابه

الرب معكم دائما ...


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 يناير 2010)

ردك بليغ يا علاء

تسلم

منتظرين المزيد

سلام المسيح


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> نرجو يا استاذي يوما ان تطيل شرحه ليستفيد الجميع و خاصه الباحث الجديد و المتسائل الحائر
> 
> و شكرا


 



ex-moslim قال:


> انا ايضا اسألك هذا يا اخي نيو مان لأن الأخت real love
> اختي وصديقتي وانا الذي اقترحت عليها ان تسألكم
> ارجوا ان تعم الفائدة ووفقنا لله جميعا ...


 
طيب يا احبائي 

اذا اردتم ان تعرفوا عن الادلة الداخلية والخارجية والتاريخية لاثبات صحة الكتاب المقدس ، فليس احسن من محامي قضي حياته كلها 42 سنة ) لكي يثبت لزوجته المسيحية ان الكتاب المقدس مزيف ونالته يد التحريف ، فاذا به ينتهي الى الثقة المطلقة بالكتاب المقدس ، عصمته ووحيه الكامل بواسطة الله الحقيقي .

الرجل اسمه ( جوش مكدويل ) كتب عدة كتب ، واحدا منها اسمه (ثقتي بالكتاب المقدس ) .

وهذا هو الرابط لترجمة الكتاب باللغة العربية .


http://www.alnour.com/bible/reliance.htm


الكتاب يراجع ايضا نبؤات الكتاب المقدس وكيف تحققت كلها بالحرف الواحد كما اخبر الله عنها قبل الآف السنين من حدوثها !!

اتمنى لكم قراءة مباركة ، واي سؤال يخطر ببالكم اثناء القراءة يمكنكم طرحه هنا للتشاور والحوار فيه .


سلام ونعمة المسيح


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 يناير 2010)

سلام المسيح معاك


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (5 يناير 2010)

أشكرك حبيبي نيومان 
رد راااااااائع 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 يناير 2010)

ex-moslim قال:


> أشكرك حبيبي نيومان
> رد راااااااائع
> المسيح معك ويباركك


 
فلنعط مجدا لله 
الشكر لله ، ولاولاده المخلصين ، 
وايضا احباؤنا الذين ترجموا الكتاب ووضعوه على الانترنت .

سلام المسيح لكم .


----------



## alaakamel30 (5 يناير 2010)

اخى اكس مسلم سلام يسوع المسيح
اذا اتيت لك بكتب قديمة فقد تكون محرفة ايضا طبقا لفكر الآخر لكن هناك مخطوطات باليونانية والعبرية وبالطبع مثل تلك للباحث المتقدم لانها تتطلب إلمامه بهاتين اللغتين
اما بالنسبة للاثباتات التاريخية فهناك مواضيع كتبتها بنفس الباب وسأستمر فيها بمشيئة المسيح

اخيرا ارجوك لا تدعونى كاملا يكفينى كلمة اخى

الاخت truthseeker
مابلاش تسلم دى


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 يناير 2010)

سوري يا علاء ما تاخدهاش بالمحمل دا ارجوك دي كلمه عندي من زمان بتمني فيها السلامه للشخص من الاذي 

ارجوك لا تعاملونا علي اننا درجه تانيه .........انتا من ساعه ما دخلت و انت بتشك فيا و انا مستحمله كفايه بقي انا زهقت

بتاخد كل كلامي بحساسيه فاكر اما قولت ان اسئلتي فيها تشكيك

مش قاصده حاجه بالكلمه

عموما خلاص بلاش

سلام و نعمه


----------



## alaakamel30 (5 يناير 2010)

عزيزتى لم اقصد ابدا التشكيك فى كلمتك بل فقط قصدت الدعابة  
اما عن الشك في شخصك فهو امرا وارد!!! أليس الشك هو منهجك هههههههههههه
اتمنى لك احلاما سعيدة فانا اعلم من الايام السابقة ان وقت نومك حان الان

سلام يسوع اترك لك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 يناير 2010)

بس ارجوك احسن الظن بمن امامك قليلا لان بعض الي هنا للاسف بيتعاملوا معنا بعدم حسن نيه

نورت يا علاء و خلاص مافيش حاجه كله تمام

سلام المسيح معاك


----------



## alaakamel30 (5 يناير 2010)

لا أستطيع ان اسئ الظن بأحد لانى أسوأ من الكل
(انظروا لا تحتقروا هؤلاء الاصاغر لانى اقول لكم ان ملائكتهم فى السماء فى كل حين ينظرون وجه أبى الذى فى السموات) متى 10:18

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 يناير 2010)

الجميع اخطأ و اعوزهم مجد الله

خلاص يا علاء مش مشكله خالص

ربنا بيارك حياتك

نعود للموضوع الرئيسي الان

سلام و نعمه


----------

